# ornHady SST Sabots Vs. Barnes Sabot for Elk



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok I'm looking for some one that has shot both I have killed a Bull with the SST Hornady 300 grain Sabot and seems like a good bullet I shot a Bull last year thru the lungs and he went down hill about 150 yards in some trees and was standing dying but I had to finish him off. Is the Barnes going to have better killing ability? Thanks


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I like both bullets. 

The Barnes shoots better out of my CVA accura V2 LR. 

The mushrooms from the bullets in the dirt pile I shoot look the same. 

I would go with whatever your gun shoots best. 

There is only one bullet with the dirt pile test I would not recommend and that would be the power belt bullets. They fracture into a bunch of different pieces. I do hear the higher end power belts are good bullets, but haven't tried them.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I have heard the Barnes have better knock down but sure if this is really the case thanks


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It really depends on where you hit them. Elk are a big animal and tough as nails.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to remember that you are not shooting a high powered rifle during the muzzle loader season and it takes a while to kill one of these big animals even with a perfect shot. 

I hit a large bull last year in Colorado during the ML hunt with 3 300 grain Thors which are sized Barnes bullets with 2 complete pass troughs and he just stood there until he just fell over. Any one of the hits was a kill shot but with elk you keep shooting until he is on the ground no matter what you are shooting. 

Also as Muscle said you have to hit them in the right spot or you are going to have a tough time no matter what bullet you choose.


----------

